# So, what about the chat?



## fett527 (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't see the link anywhere.  Does that mean there won't be one?  I never saw the last posts in the other thread.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 11, 2008)

I can't find a link anywhere either, and nothing in the various EW2 threads.

Mike, are we just waiting on the java client? If so, I can ask someone to take care of that, all you'd have to do is add the link.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 11, 2008)

I was looking for the Java Client when I was at a net cafe and couldn't find a link here either.


----------



## The Kender (Jul 11, 2008)

Any chance of getting the java chat online soon?  I'm not seeing a link anywhere.


----------



## Ymdar (Jul 11, 2008)

So yeah. Will we get an update on this topic?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know where the java client I'm supposed to use is.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll poke Tore when I see him and ask him to look here. If he hasn't had a chance by the time I get home I'll get you the links then.


----------



## ToreadorVampire (Jul 11, 2008)

No need TDC - Bynw beat you to it 

I have put a chat page that links to the channel #dnd3e up on the otherworlders.org website.  It is not a Java client, but a rather nice Mibbit-powered one.  The URL is:
http://otherworlders.org/chat/enworld/

For MM (and I guess anyone else that wants to bookmark it) - you can pass a nickname in the querystring if you want.  For example, I would use:
http://otherworlders.org/chat/enworld/?nick=ToreadorVampire
and it will set my nickname in advance to "ToreadorVampire" instead of "enworld_guestxxxx" where xxxx is a random number.  MM - you can easily pass "current logged in user's username" to that querystring and log people in with their nicknames automatically.

At the moment I have it linking to #dnd3e - because that's where the chatters are ... I think there was talk of a redirect to #enworld, but it hasn't happened yet, and since I'm not a mod on ENWorld, or an op in #dnd3e I am going to put my fingers in my ears at this point and run away singing "lalalalalala".  Seriously though - if you want it pointing to #enworld or anything else instead, just let me know, it'll take all of 30 seconds to change it.

Also - right now the page is laid out in a totally standard/plain otherworlders.org style - I haven't spoken to Bynw about it yet, but he might be OK if you want some enworld branding on the page?

Cheers!


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 12, 2008)

ToreadorVampire said:


> No need TDC - Bynw beat you to it
> 
> I have put a chat page that links to the channel #dnd3e up on the otherworlders.org website.  It is not a Java client, but a rather nice Mibbit-powered one.  The URL is:
> http://otherworlders.org/chat/enworld/
> ...



Can I use that page as a template to build one hosted on this machine and skin it appropriately?  In other words - is there server side code on that page I need to replicate?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 13, 2008)

ToreadorVampire said:


> NSeriously though - if you want it pointing to #enworld or anything else instead, just let me know, it'll take all of 30 seconds to change it.




That sounds like the way to go - "3e" is a somewhat non-inclusive term these days!  "enworld" at least is system neutral.


----------



## xmanii (Jul 13, 2008)

I have started the migration to #enworld, and in a couple of days, I will set some modes up to automatically redirect people to #enworld from #dnd3e


----------



## ToreadorVampire (Jul 13, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> Can I use that page as a template to build one hosted on this machine and skin it appropriately?  In other words - is there server side code on that page I need to replicate?




For simplicity's sake - no, there is no serverside code there at all.

It's all done from a linked JavaScript file I knocked together.  Feel free to copy/steal it, it's not exactly anything ground-breaking.

Now to migrate one of the chat servers to a new (better) home ... weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 13, 2008)

Chat via mibbit is now a go.


----------



## Ymdar (Jul 14, 2008)

Coolness.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## fett527 (Jul 15, 2008)

thatdarncat said:


> Looks good.




Yes.  Yes it does.

Thanks Spoony!  You're so helpful!


----------

